# Converting Roamio OTA to CableCard



## Ron DeGumbia (Sep 18, 2012)

I noticed a cablecard bracket with the same model I saw in another thread 
here: https://www.onlinecomponents.com/samtec-pcmt13402ldra02sl.html?p=46409925

Question is, does this look like the correct bracket? I never heard of Samtec is this the same supplier Tivo uses. And if this is the correct bracket is anything missing or is that all you need. I also noticed they sell a 
*PCMT-134-02-L-D-RA-02-SL-S *in addition to *PCMT-134-02-L-D-RA-02-SL *but there is no photo so I have no idea what that part is. Any help with this would be appreciated, I haven't cracked a Tivo open since I upgraded a HDD in my Series 3. TIA


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The experts are in that other thread -> Roamio OTA cable card slot?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ron DeGumbia said:


> I noticed a cablecard bracket with the same model I saw in another thread
> here: https://www.onlinecomponents.com/samtec-pcmt13402ldra02sl.html?p=46409925


Note that there is a $50 minimum order


----------



## Ron DeGumbia (Sep 18, 2012)

scandia101 said:


> Note that there is a $50 minimum order


Does avnet have the same minimum order requirement I notice they also sell the *PCMT-134-02-L-D-RA-02-SL *that is of course if that part will work, and there are no additional adapters or soldering required.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PCMT-134-02-L-D-RA-02-SL on eBay for $32. I should get it Friday.

There is a picture. Search with part number.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

IMO:

The ~$11 'raw' PCMCIA-style socket (discussed extensively in the beginning of the 24 page thread LINKed to in Post #2 above) is for techies (the pin spacing does NOT match the hole spacing on the connector already soldered into the TiVo)
.
The ~$30 'assembly' that @JoeKustra referred to is a custom-made PCB adapter that converts the incorrect spacing on the 'raw' socket to the proper spacing for the TiVo connector
[A cottage industry was born ]


----------



## Ron DeGumbia (Sep 18, 2012)

ClearToLand said:


> IMO:
> 
> The ~$11 'raw' PCMCIA-style socket (discussed extensively in the beginning of the 24 page thread LINKed to in Post #2 above) is for techies (the pin spacing does NOT match the hole spacing on the connector already soldered into the TiVo)
> .
> ...


figures I missed it, I'll just have to keep checking back, thanks


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Ron DeGumbia said:


> figures I missed it, I'll just have to keep checking back, thanks


That eBay guy has been around for several months now. I'm guessing that he makes a small batch at a time. I looked at his 'Other Items' just out of curiosity the other day and saw some custom-made Raspberry Pi stuff so I imagine that he has access to a 'professional PCB board etching' machine of some sorts - MUCH nicer output that the full copper-clad PCBs that I created circuit transparencies for, exposed to the sunlight and then 'developed' in an acid bath to etch away the excess copper. 

Also, if you're game, you could get the Avnet URL from the 'other thread' and watch for another 'Free Shipping Weekend' like most of us took advantage of (last year, IIRC). Maybe for the holidays.

$11 vs $34 (but the $34 method is so much prettier! :kissingheart: )


----------



## Ron DeGumbia (Sep 18, 2012)

d


ClearToLand said:


> That eBay guy has been around for several months now. I'm guessing that he makes a small batch at a time. I looked at his 'Other Items' just out of curiosity the other day and saw some custom-made Raspberry Pi stuff so I imagine that he has access to a 'professional PCB board etching' machine of some sorts - MUCH nicer output that the full copper-clad PCBs that I created circuit transparencies for, exposed to the sunlight and then 'developed' in an acid bath to etch away the excess copper.
> 
> Also, if you're game, you could get the Avnet URL from the 'other thread' and watch for another 'Free Shipping Weekend' like most of us took advantage of (last year, IIRC). Maybe for the holidays.
> 
> $11 vs $34 (but the $34 method is so much prettier! :kissingheart: )


Could I have the sellers name so I can add him to favorites and keep an eye out


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Ron DeGumbia said:


> d
> Could I have the sellers name so I can add him to favorites and keep an eye out


rdn916 on eBay

Where I got mine.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Ron DeGumbia said:


> Could I have the sellers name so I can add him to favorites and keep an eye out


*rdn916*

First hit in GOOGLE: "PCMT-134-02-L-D-RA-02-SL on eBay for $32"

PCMT-134-02-L-D-RA-02-SL Adapter for a Cable Card | eBay


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Is it possible to remove the cable card slot from a Roamio Basic and install it on a Roamio OTA?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

shwru980r said:


> Is it possible to remove the cable card slot from a Roamio Basic and install it on a Roamio OTA?


Yep. Easy as pie and a perfect fit. If you can obtain a donor Roamio Basic for less than $32, that would be an ideal solution.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

mdavej said:


> Yep. Easy as pie and a perfect fit. If you can obtain a donor Roamio Basic for less than $32, that would be an ideal solution.


Plus an extra remote, hard drive and power supply. Might be worth a little more for the piece of mind.


----------



## Ron DeGumbia (Sep 18, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> rdn916 on eBay
> 
> Where I got mine.


Much Thanks!!!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Ron DeGumbia said:


> Much Thanks!!!


It came today. I put it into my new Roamio OTA. Only tip: be sure the screw holes are aligned. On my first try I missed by a row. So I pulled it and moved it. Two small screws included (very small phillips). I also had an unpaired card. It fit perfectly, but it's not activated so the Roamio didn't see it. I could get a new card from my cable company, but while I could afford the $3/month, I just don't feel like driving 20 miles to their office. And I don't really need it.


----------



## Ron DeGumbia (Sep 18, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> It came today. I put it into my new Roamio OTA. Only tip: be sure the screw holes are aligned. On my first try I missed by a row. So I pulled it and moved it. Two small screws included (very small phillips). I also had an unpaired card. It fit perfectly, but it's not activated so the Roamio didn't see it. I could get a new card from my cable company, but while I could afford the $3/month, I just don't feel like driving 20 miles to their office. And I don't really need it.


Awesome, was just able to catch one posted by rdn916 on ebay, was $29 I think $35 with postage. My mother will be ecstatic, I got this OTA Roamio for her. Now I just need to pop in a 3tb. Kinda wish I had gone this route for the one in my house. I myself bought a Roamio pro with lifetime last year on sale. Cost me twice as much, oh well you live you learn.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Ron DeGumbia said:


> Awesome, was just able to catch one posted by rdn916 on ebay, was $29 I think $35 with postage. My mother will be ecstatic, I got this OTA Roamio for her. Now I just need to pop in a 3tb. Kinda wish I had gone this route for the one in my house. I myself bought a Roamio pro with lifetime last year on sale. Cost me twice as much, oh well you live you learn.


Sounds good. Tomorrow I may pull the cable card from my Roamio. It's not really paired since I changed the hard drive. It has a channel map but the VAL: ? which doesn't bother my cable feed. I'm going to put the 1TB drive back and see how I feel. I would like to say I know it works on cable.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, color me stupid.  So if you plug in a cable card upside down it doesn't work? Yeah, I did that. I opened the lid and removed the card. I then noticed the big arrow and kicked myself. I inserted it correctly and when I power it up it told me a cable card was inserted. I can read the data on the card, so I'm going to call this one a win. No need to swap cards. Bracket works. Happy ending.


----------



## Ron DeGumbia (Sep 18, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> Well, color me stupid.  So if you plug in a cable card upside down it doesn't work? Yeah, I did that. I opened the lid and removed the card. I then noticed the big arrow and kicked myself. I inserted it correctly and when I power it up it told me a cable card was inserted. I can read the data on the card, so I'm going to call this one a win. No need to swap cards. Bracket works. Happy ending.


Nice, looking forward to receiving my unit soon.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Ron DeGumbia said:


> Nice, looking forward to receiving my unit soon.


I should have mentioned: be real careful with those screws. They are tiny, and if you miss, it will drop into the abyss.


----------



## Ron DeGumbia (Sep 18, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> I should have mentioned: be real careful with those screws. They are tiny, and if you miss, it will drop into the abyss.


Oh great, my hand eye coordination ain't what it use to be ><


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> Well, color me stupid.  So if you plug in a cable card upside down it doesn't work? Yeah, I did that. I opened the lid and removed the card. I then noticed the big arrow and kicked myself. I inserted it correctly and when I power it up it told me a cable card was inserted. I can read the data on the card, so I'm going to call this one a win. No need to swap cards. Bracket works. Happy ending.


That's good because I was about to tell you that a Roamio OTA (or any device) will see a connected cablecard even if it is not paired so if yours isn't seeing a cablecard, there is something wrong.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

scandia101 said:


> That's good because I was about to tell you that a Roamio OTA (or any device) will see a connected cablecard even if it is not paired so if yours isn't seeing a cablecard, There is something wrong.


So far so good. It's not paired but the status display shows uptime and the pairing screen has all the right data.


----------



## nc88keyz (Oct 24, 2005)

can you enjoy a combination of ota and cable card on the roamio ota with cable card edition. Is that possible. ? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

nc88keyz said:


> can you enjoy a combination of ota and cable card on the roamio ota with cable card edition. Is that possible. ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


No, not at the same time.


----------

